# Tiagra Cassette



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I am looking to get new wheels and keep my old ones for the trainer.

I have a sysnapse 2012 with tiagra 12-28 cassette.

Since I will be changing the wheel at times I figure I might as well buy a new cassette for the new wheels to make things easier.

There are so many cassettes- Should I just stick with the same one 12-28 or perhaps go to the 12-30? Hills are my nemesis and I figured the larger sprocket may help for that. but the other teeth are affected too. Either one should work with my tiagra 4600 setup - right?

On the other hand I would like a smaller ring to get a little more on the fast end - so what about 105 or ultega 11-28? Will they work without issue with my tiagra 4600 setup?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

Best to check your rear mech can handle a 30T rear as I believe 'officially' 28T is the largest with a Tiagra rear mech. Google reveals it _should_ work but maybe see if you can borrow a wheel with 30T on it.....
If hills really are your nemisis then you would gain more advantage from a cassette with 30T than one with 11T - how often are you wanting to go flat out downhill (or on the flat) and find the 12T is holding you back?
What's your inner chainring? If 42T then swap it for a 39T and that will help with hills too.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

I have 10 SP Tiagra (4600 I assume) RD and FD. My 2012 Felt Z6 came with a 12-30 and then I got new wheels and put an Ultegra 11-28 on the rear. I had LBS do it (got wheels through them) but they said they just had to adjust a little bit on the tension and not the limit too much. I switch back to the 12-30 for the trainer and it's fine in the middle of the cassette.

You should just be careful if you get into the 50 upfront and 30 in the rear...shouldn't really do that anyway. Chain was left alone. YMMV

Good luck!


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

What about an ultegra 12-30 cassette with tiagra 4600 - has anyone tried that?

Any issues?

thanks


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...0A/SI-5XN0A-001-Eng_v1_m56577569830746860.pdf

30T is the largest cog


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

tednugent said:


> 30T is the largest cog


Which means you can go 1-2T past that if you want to and put a 12-32T cassette on there.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Dunbar said:


> Which means you can go 1-2T past that if you want to and put a 12-32T cassette on there.


you can, but it is not guaranteed 100% it would work on all bikes, depending on derailleur hanger geometry.

It's always worth a try, then you can drop $100 on a 9-speed Shimano MTB rear derailleur


----------

